# iPad as remote control for HTPC



## whonc

Last week I bought an iPad for managing my HTPC remotely. I have been looking around the web for a good software to control Windows Media Center. Until now the only software that worth giving a try is vmcMote, and it only manage the music library.

If your are in the same path I hope this thread help us find a software that really manage Windows Media Center.


----------



## newrival

have you thought about using boxee for your video?
great program and has a really good remote app.


----------



## boulders

I was thinking about doing the same thing. I have tested remote jr on my iphone http://remotejr.com/Windows/Overview and it looks promising.

I was also looking to combine with this http://www.engadget.com/2010/03/02/redeye-mini-converts-iphone-ipad-or-ipod-touch-into-ir-beaming 

Although It doesn't look like its available anywhere yet. Hopefully it will be out soon as I would want to control TV,Cable, HTPC (Windows 7), AMP. Although if this isnt available I will look at other options.

I am on vacation at the moment but will be looking to pickup an ipad when I get back to Chicago.

Thanks


----------



## buddf

I use air mouse pro for my touch and it works great. you can set short cut keys, have the mouse pad, keyboard, and various function buttons such as play, volume, etc.

Now if you want to be able to control it without your screen/tv, then that is a different story. So far I haven't come across the grail for this, but I did ask Lacie if they would make an app and so far after initial response, nothing.

I think a manufacturer out there would get off their bum and develop one for their system they would have a something that could increase sales dramatically. Too bad I am not the one to be able to do it!


----------



## Jasonpctech

I have RemoteX All in 1 made by PEEPLEware it cost 2 bucks and it works with many media players I liked the context sensitive controls better than Airmouse that was also good.


----------



## nholmes1

If you really want to take full advantage of the ipad/iphone/ipod as a 2way interface check into autonomic's server, it can provide 2way control over any windows based PC or Media Center Edition XP/Vista/Win7 as well as the option of an iOS application for a direct app for ipad/iphone/itouch.


----------



## Lupin3d

boulders said:


> I was thinking about doing the same thing. I have tested remote jr on my iphone remotejr and it looks promising.
> 
> I was also looking to combine with this [cut]redeye-mini-converts-iphone-ipad-or-ipod-touch-into-ir-beaming
> 
> Although It doesn't look like its available anywhere yet. Hopefully it will be out soon as I would want to control TV,Cable, HTPC (Windows 7), AMP. Although if this isnt available I will look at other options.
> 
> I am on vacation at the moment but will be looking to pickup an ipad when I get back to Chicago.
> 
> Thanks


I bought last week a RedEye mini (£52 shipping incl.) and it comes with a nice keychain holder.
I have both an iphone and an ipad. The software is only for the iphone (it can be used on the ipad as well but it has to be used using the 2x button).

I have a logitech harmony one remote and I'm very happy with it but I was looking for something more customizable. With the redeye software is very simple to use and you can add as many devices as you want (even if there are no codes for my infocus projector and air conditioner). 

Pros:
- lightweight with a nice keychain holder
- product support is quick. I sent an email regarding the missing codes and they replied me back in 3 hours (they told they already asked for those codes)
- software very intuitive
- accelerometer gesture commands
- no battery

Cons:
- the delay (ca 1 second) of the commands sent. With the logitech they are sent immediately.
- codes database lacks of some devices.
- no "hd" software for the ipad.

I think all the cons could be sorted out in the next software updgrade. If the delay issue will be fixed soon I'm very happy to put my logitech in the drawer 


Cheers.


----------



## whonc

Hi,

I test the trial server software and works pretty good. It control WMC with no problems or delays. I try to test the software for the ipad or iphone but the trial version is no longer available, you need to pay 19 dollars to get it. Also you need to buy the server software and there isn't information on where to buy it and the price. If you have information about it please share it with us.


----------



## nholmes1

It's not cheap but is the most full feature software I have found to get a real two-way interface without an additional controller/processor, but adding it into a control system makes it a full featured media server with close to the features of a Kaleidescape at a significantly lower cost. There should be a find a dealer link on the site, if not I can find the prices again.


----------



## hakunatata

nholmes1 said:


> It's not cheap but is the most full feature software I have found to get a real two-way interface without an additional controller/processor, but adding it into a control system makes it a full featured media server with close to the features of a Kaleidescape at a significantly lower cost. There should be a find a dealer link on the site, if not I can find the prices again.



what is the name of the software?


----------



## nholmes1

autonomic check out www.autonomichome.com they also have a two-way module for the old appletv's.


----------



## hakunatata

thanks for the response, I am checking it out now.


----------



## davestarbuck

I registered to answer this.... Check out hippo remote in the app store. I use it and like it very much.


-dave


----------

